# Quel DD externe [FW, USB] !...



## Gano (15 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,

Je suis le moyennement heureux propriétaire d'un DD externe Lacie D2 de 200 Go en FW 400 qui fait un bruit très dérangeant, une sorte de sifflement terrible.

Je dois racheter un DD (250 Go - USB2 &amp; FW800), et j'hésite entre le Lacie, le modèle de chez Formac et celui de chez Macway (Ice).

Merci de vos conseils au niveau performance et surtout au niveau du bruit !!!


----------



## albin (15 Avril 2004)

déja essai de prendre un model sans ventillo dasn le boitier les DD en général ne font pas trop de bruit.
a+


----------



## demougin (15 Avril 2004)

achète plutot des ICE chez macway, c'est les moins bruyants que je connaisse


----------



## Claude number X (15 Avril 2004)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> achète plutot des ICE chez macway, c'est les moins bruyants que je connaisse



Pareil pour moi, j'en ai plusieurs avec les transfo externe les seuls bruits audible sont ceux des têtes qui grattent et viennent ce ranger.
Le niveaux sonore du plus vieux (autour des 2 et demi / 3 ans est encore très silencieux. Malgré un usage assez intensif, la rotation est à peine perceptible. En plus ces boîtiers proposent un grand choix en matière d'interface (FireWire 400/ FireWire 800/USB) à des prix plus que raisonnables.


----------



## kertruc (17 Avril 2004)

Si je débranche le ventilo dans mon boîtier externe Lacie, ça craint ??

C'est bruyant en diable !!


----------



## albin (17 Avril 2004)

omn boitier est en alu donc la challeur part par la coque en alu.
donc je te conseille de le laissé le ventillo.
a+


----------



## kertruc (17 Avril 2004)

Moi c'est du plastique... je vais donc m'abstenir... merci


----------



## Gano (23 Avril 2004)

Merci pour ces conseils,

En fait je suis allé chez CLG (Grande armée) qui a bien voulu sortir de sa boite un Lacie D2 250 Go triple interface pour le tester au niveau bruit

C'est une merveille ! juste une petite siflotouille au démarage et après il se met à ronroner très silencieusement.

Merci encore


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2004)

J'ai un vieux HD IBM racheté à un ami, que j'ai mis dans un boitier vide: il ne pas croire que l'absence de ventilo fait baisser la gêne du bruit: le disque dur émet un ronronnement et un sifflement assez bruyant et gênant. Je le met en veille la nuit quand mon Ti reste branché en dlwd.
Le mieux est de le tester au shop ou de le voir en place chez quelqu'un.
Le ventilo du Ti est moins gênant, il ne se met en route que de temps en temps !
Pour avoir eu au taf un LaCie 160, c'était assez silencieux il me semble.


----------



## Timekeeper (19 Mai 2004)

Gano a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces conseils,
> 
> En fait je suis allé chez CLG (Grande armée) qui a bien voulu sortir de sa boite un Lacie D2 250 Go triple interface pour le tester au niveau bruit
> 
> ...


 Bonjour (enfin bonsoir), je voudrait savoir si ce DD "gratte" très fort au démarrage ? Je vient d'en acheter un, et il gratte fort, comme un vieux PC (style 10 ans d'âge) au démarrage...

Et ensuite lors de certaines opérations (parcours rapide de la time line iMovie sur un film d'1h30, appuie sur le bouton qui ramène la tête de lecture tout au début, ...)...

Ca m'inquiète quelque peu


----------



## Timekeeper (20 Mai 2004)

_(up déguisé)_ 

Je vient de copier 4,40 Go du DD de mon iMac (5400 t/min je crois) ver le Lacie en 5 minutes : c'est un temps correct ? 

(il n'a pas "raclé" là).


----------



## Gano (21 Mai 2004)

Effectivement, le mien aussi racle de temps en temps, notamment quand je suis en lecture de media sur Final Cut.

Je pense (j'espère) que c'est normal.


----------



## Timekeeper (23 Mai 2004)

Merci (beaucoup), ça me rassure (beaucoup aussi)


----------



## Apca (7 Juin 2004)

Bonjours a tous mac-users.


J'aurai voulu savoir votre avis concernant un disque dur externe. J'en ai réperer 4 et j'aurai voulu savoir lequel parmis vous serait le mieux.

1)  Macway AluICE 160Go 7200T FireWire

2)  Macway Ice 160go Firewire 7200t 8mo

3)  Macway Ice 160go Firewire 7200t Edition Speciale 2mo

4)  LaCie Porsche Design Mobile 60 GB FireWire 

Merci


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2004)

Un des deux premiers, car ils ont tous les deux 8 Mo de cache, ce sera utile si tu as beaucoup d'accès disque.
Après, c'est surtout une histoire de look non ?


----------



## Apca (7 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Après, c'est surtout une histoire de look non ?


    oui aussi   :love: 

Mais y à t-il vraiment une difference entre 8mo et 2mo ? C'est quoi exactement ca ?


----------



## Claude number X (7 Juin 2004)

La différence, c'est exactement 8-2=6 Mo

Désolé    je ne l'aurais pas fait, un autre s'en serait chargé   

Disons que, comme te l'as dis nato kino, cette mémoire cache augmentera un poil la vélocité et la réactivité, à performance égale entre 2 disques. Mais ca dépend aussi de quel usage tu compte en faire


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2004)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Disons que, comme te l'as dis nato kino, cette mémoire cache augmentera un poil la vélocité et la réactivité, à performance égale entre 2 disques. Mais ca dépend aussi de quel usage tu compte en faire



Oui, si c'est juste pour faire de la sauvegarde, 2 Mo de cache suffisent, par contre, si c'est pour travailler dessus, genre accès disque fréquents ou même système de démarrage dessus, il vaut mieux prendre celui avec une cache plus élevée, ça réduira les temps d'accès et échanges avec le mac.


----------



## Apca (7 Juin 2004)

Ah ok, merci beaucoup de tous vos renseignements, mon choix se portera sur le premier alors. 


Merci encore


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2004)

Slt, 

Je cherche à me munir d'un disque dur externe firewire de 120Go, mais après consultation des vendeurs je me heurt à 2 problèmes ! Le premier est que je ne sais pas lequel choisir tellement il y en a ! Et le deuxième c'est que comme il existe plusieurs types de câbles firewire je ne sais pas lequel est compatible avec ma machine « 2 broches, 4,6 ? ?? ». A titre d'information, je peux vous dire que je possède un iPod 3G et que le câble firewire fourni est compatible.

Pouvez-vous m'éclairer svp ?


----------



## albin (14 Juin 2004)

sur ta machine cela doit étre du 6 broche mais le cable été fournie avec mon boitier
aprsè cela dépend de la performance que tu veux et de l'utilisation.
a+


----------



## golf (14 Juin 2004)

Pour la connectique voir ici... 
Un DD sur Mac, c'est du 6x6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ou encore : câble 2 fois :


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2004)

Merci de votre aide ! Finalement je vais choisir : http://www.macway.com/v1/product_info.php?cPath=13_170_465_682&products_id=3398


----------



## helpme (1 Juillet 2004)

Bon j'ai décidé d'acheter un dd externe pour compenser la petite taille de mon disque dur interne de 10 go (que j'ai partionné croyant que c'était nécessaire pour utiliser le système 10 et le 9).
Comme il ne me reste plus qu'1 go sur chaque partition j'ai sans cesse des messages de manque de mémoire? Donc je regarde les DD dur firewire et on me dit que les 80go sont plus fiables que les 160? Quels sont les critères à prendre en compte ? (sachant que j'ai un Imac G3/400mgh/576 ram/10go/firewire). Merci


----------



## tarti (1 Juillet 2004)

ton iMac 400 doit avoir 3 ou 4 ans. Il faut savoir que les disques ont des durées de vie limitée.
Depuis le début de l'année j'ai quelques clients avec des Mac de cette génération dont les disques sont HS.

Le tiens peut durer encore des lustres, mais peut aussi claquer demain.

Donc si tu n'a pas un besoin particulier pour avoir un disque externe (déplacement, sauvegarde, ou partage avec d'autres postes) je te conseille de changer le disque interne, c'est + confortable et beaucoup moins cher.

Le disque externe a des contraintes :

- allumer et éteindre,
- le plus sauvent une alim externe qui chauffe et ajoute des boîteirs multiprises  
- se poser la question de stocker en interne ou en externe
- utilise de port Firewire (j'en un iMac 400 DV pour les gosses dont le port firewire a claqué sans crier gare du jour au lendemain : impossible à réparer à un prix raisonnable.

En bref donc : change l'interne pour un 7200 tours entre 80 & 160 Go au meilleur prix.


----------



## helpme (1 Juillet 2004)

merci pour ce conseil, je regarde actuellement les disque dur interne qui sont effectivement beaucoup moins chers mais à part la capacité comment je choisis ? et est-ce que l'installation est aussi facile que celle de la mémoire vive ?


----------



## wip (5 Juillet 2004)

Le mieux, c'est de changer ton interne pour un plus gros, mais aussi de prendre un DD externe pour la sauvegarde 

A+, Wip.


----------



## helpme (5 Juillet 2004)

Merci,
Est-ce que je peux faire l'installation moi-même sachant que pour les barrettes de mémoire vive, je n'ai pas eu de probème ?


----------



## Vercoquin (5 Juillet 2004)

Plusieurs choses à savoir pour changer ton DD interne :
1- c'est très simple. Tu pourras te reporter à ce très bon site 
2- ton iMac n'acceptera pas les DD plus gros que 120 Go.
3- ton DD est de l'ATA-IDE (le format le plus courant)
4- j'ai acheté ce disque dur qui est une petite merveille pour pas cher sur un iMac DV :love:


----------



## yeye (5 Juillet 2004)

quel *disque dur externe *> 200 go conseillez vous ?


----------



## Vercoquin (6 Juillet 2004)

yeye a dit:
			
		

> quel *disque dur externe *> 200 go conseillez vous ?


Non, pas plus de 120 Go dans un iMac DV, sinon le disque dur ne sera pas reconnu...


----------



## Onra (6 Juillet 2004)

yeye a dit:
			
		

> quel *disque dur externe *> 200 go conseillez vous ?





			
				Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas plus de 120 Go dans un iMac DV, sinon le disque dur ne sera pas reconnu...


Le môsieur il a dit *externe*  

Ben moi je viens d'acheter un LaCie de 320Go triple interface. Marche bien, mais il est un peu lourd : 5.5kg. Mais bon, c'est vrai que je ne le déplace pas souvent  

J'ai transférré mes données à la vitesse moyenne de 29Mo/s, j'ai trouvé ça pas mal...
Pour le moment, rien à reprocher. Mais comme je ne l'ai que depuis une petite semaine


----------



## Vercoquin (6 Juillet 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Le môsieur il a dit *externe*


Oups ! Désolé, pourtant le gras était bien vu ! Je vais enlever les lunettes noires avec lesquelles je ne vois rien !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

Salut à tous et à toutes

Y a-t-il dans ces contrées des heureux possesseurs (si ça existe) de disque dur externe bootable ? Un Lacie ou autre, pas trop bruyant, pas follement cher, et surtout qui permet le redémarrage magique en cas de très gros tremblement de terre informatique ? Est-ce qu'on peut aussi envisager une copie exacte et régulièrement mise à jour de son disque dur interne, histoire de ne pas avoir à tout réinstaller le cas échéant ? Quel logiciel permet ça ?


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses éclairées


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

Je suis sous Jaguar 10.2.8 et possède un PowerMac G3 300 Mghz BB


----------



## golf (10 Juillet 2004)

Pessoa a dit:
			
		

> ...Est-ce qu'on peut aussi envisager une copie exacte et régulièrement mise à jour de son disque dur interne, histoire de ne pas avoir à tout réinstaller le cas échéant ? Quel logiciel permet ça ?


Pour une copie clone bootable, sans hésiter le shareware 
	
 

Maintenant, pour des sauvegardes programmables : c'est Déjà Vu la solution la plus simple et efficace


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

Merci Golf pour ton info sur les logiciels de sauvegarde. Je vais de ce pas télécharger tout ça. Pour Helpme, si ce n'est pas trop tard, fais attention avec les disques durs internes. Je viens d'avoir de gros soucis en essayant de remplacer mon disque natif 6G sur mon PowerMac BB 300 Ghz. Avec un Hitachi tout neuf et tout beau de 80G, eh bien impossible d'assurer l'installation jusqu'au bout. Après le redémarrage automatique, suite à l'install du premier disque de Jaguar, l'écran se fige gravement, et j'ai tenté le truc 7 ou 8 fois avant de rendre les armes, toujours le même problème. Je viens de le troquer pour un Maxtor antédiluvien, qui n'a pas franchement fière allure, mais qui a le mérite fantastique d'accepter l'installe du fisrt coup ! C'est pourquoi je suis un peu refroidi quand j'envisage un disque interne à présent... Avant lui, un autre Maxtor m'a fait 10 jours avant de rendre son âme au Diable, alors... Alors je crois les doigts pour que mon "nouveau" Maxtor d'occase tout pourri (on dirait qu'il sort direct d'une décharge à ciel ouvert) ait une espérence de vie un peu plus grande. Que les dieux de l'informatique soient avec moi ! Et avec toi aussi, of course de canasson !


----------



## golf (10 Juillet 2004)

Dans les "sujets fréquents", tu as aussi : Périphériques de sauvegarde, que choisir ?


----------



## Aragorn (10 Juillet 2004)

Pour Helpme :

J'ai changé le DD interne de mon iMac G3 700 par un de 120 Go avec 8 Mo de cache. C'est un seagate, pas cher, que vous trouverez sur le site www.rueducommerce.fr.

Par contre, qui peut me dire si avec un iMac G3 on est limité par la capacité d'un DD externe ?
Car en effet, en interne, on ne peut pas dépasser 120 Go

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## nikko (3 Août 2004)

bonjour,

a votre avis quel disque dur externe est le meilleur rapport qualité/prix pour un Imac Power G3 350 ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## wip (4 Août 2004)

Aragorn073 a dit:
			
		

> Pour Helpme :
> 
> J'ai changé le DD interne de mon iMac G3 700 par un de 120 Go avec 8 Mo de cache. C'est un seagate, pas cher, que vous trouverez sur le site www.rueducommerce.fr.
> 
> ...



En externe (FW), tu n'as pas de limite pour les DD actuels. Tu peux mettre un DD de 1 teraoctet si tu veux 
Pour un DD interne dans un iMac, je conseille de prendre celui qui chauffe le moins...

Wip.


----------



## golf (4 Août 2004)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Pour un DD interne dans un iMac, je conseille de prendre celui qui chauffe le moins...


Ah bien tu parles d'un réponse !!!
Précise, expliquée et documentée


----------



## wip (4 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah bien tu parles d'un réponse !!!
> Précise, expliquée et documentée



Hmmm, je m'y attendait a celle la...   

Et bien disons que dans certains tests de SVM Mac, voir sur des sites Mac, quand ils testent des DD, ils parlent aussi de la temperature degagee par le DD.
Mais comme personnellement, je recherche pas un DD pour Imac, je n'ai pas fait de recherche...   

Bon courage, Wip.


----------



## golf (4 Août 2004)

Tu risques plus d'embrouiller les choses que d'apporter des réponses claires directement exploitable 

La convection naturelle de l'iMac supporte bien tous les DD actuels


----------



## wip (4 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu risques plus d'embrouiller les choses que d'apporter des réponses claires directement exploitable
> 
> La convection naturelle de l'iMac supporte bien tous les DD actuels



Tu parles de tous les iMacs ? J'ai entendu des temoignages qui disaient au contraire sur les vieux modeles a tube (et le cube)... bon ok, je me tais   

Wip.


----------



## golf (5 Août 2004)

Comprends moi, pas les ouï-dires 
En 3 ans et 1/2 de modération ici je n'ai jamais eu ni d'écho ni de témoignage négatif ou rédhibitoire à ce sujet...


----------



## wip (5 Août 2004)

J'ai trouve un echo ici 

Wip.


----------



## quetzalk (6 Août 2004)

quelle connectique ?

pour ma part j'ai un ICE firewire de chez macway, assez silencieux et généralement bien placé coté prix ; la réputation de fiabilité est peut-être un peu inférieure à des marques plus chères (LaCie...) mais pour ma part jamais de pb, j'ai des amis qui en ont également, idem pas de souci.


----------



## hegemonikon (6 Août 2004)

Ya pas de port FireWire sur le imac 350MHz 

 Change plutôt le dd interne : g mis un 120 Go Seagate dans celui de ma mère : il a pris un sérieux coup de jeune...

 Fais une recherche dans les forums pour la procédure à suivre (c'est trés simple)


----------



## pbertolino (19 Août 2004)

hello, 


je compte bientot faire l'acquisition d'un nouveau DD ext, car mon precedent a rendu l'ame. Il s'agissait d'un montage perso (DD monte dans un boitier vide).

comme beaucoup de monde j'hesite entre 2 modeles, devinez lesquels?? (Lacie D2 et AluIce).

Pour faire bref, voila ma question :
J'ai besoin d'un dur qui tourne 24/24 pour epauler un petite config...
(Ce disque servira aussi de backup)

Quel sera la solution la plus fiable en terme d'endurance et de longevite.
- le lacie D2 (qui a un ventilo si je ne me trompe pas)
- un aluIce? 

Je ne pense pas que la question est deja ete pose mais bon votre aide sera la bienvenue pour finaliser mon choix...

A si je cherche aussi des photos du D2 a cote d'une config pour juger un peu de la taille dela bete...


Merci d'avance.


----------



## golf (19 Août 2004)

Actuellement l'AluIce est le meilleur rapport qualité/prix


----------



## wip (20 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Actuellement l'AluIce est le meilleur rapport qualité/prix



Je suis d'ailleur vraiment ravi de mon AluIce 250Go 8Mo Cache. Il a affronte les chaleurs de la cote d'Azur sans broncher .

Dommage que je n'ai pas encore de FW800 sur mes becanes...

Wip.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Actuellement l'AluIce est le meilleur rapport qualité/prix



Est-ce que les Alufirewire de chez formac sont bien? Je veux dire par rapport à l'aluice. Le 160g à 209 euros m'interesse grandement. 
Merci à tous pour vos avis éclairés


----------



## golf (21 Août 2004)

C'est du quif, n'hésites pas


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est du quif, n'hésites pas



Ok, merci.


----------



## b.com1 (27 Août 2004)

Bonjour ,

il me faudrait un petit conseil d'achat : 
j'ai un iMac 333 sous 9.2.2 , 288 Mo, DD 6Go , et je souhaite lui adjoindre un petit disque dur externe 20 ou maxi 40 Go sans y mettre un prix trop démesuré...
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me conseiller sur un ou des modèles qui tournent sans surprise avec cette config ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## golf (27 Août 2004)

Hélas tu ne vas guère plus trouver de petit DD de cette taille où d'occasion !...
Maintenant, à l'occasion de l'Apple Expo un certain nombre de partenaires/distributeurs Apple vont faire des promotions


----------



## MrStone (1 Septembre 2004)

Hello, je fais remonter un peu la discussion juste pour savoir si tous les possesseurs d'aluice en étaient toujours satisfaits... 
J'ai entendu par ailleurs des échos relatant des petits soucis sur ces modèles (mise en veille inopinée par ex.), et ça me fait hésiter du coup.
Je suis tenté par le 160 Go en FW400, qui est à un prix défiant toute concurrence pendant la macwayexpo 
Alors, je fonce oubien ?


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> ...J'ai entendu par ailleurs des échos relatant des petits soucis sur ces modèles (mise en veille inopinée par ex.), et ça me fait hésiter du coup.


Il n'y a pas de souci, tout cela se règle via Prefs système et veille/économie d'énergie


----------



## MrStone (2 Septembre 2004)

Bon, je fonce alors ! Merci


----------



## Amnesiak (11 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais ajouter un disque dur externe FireWire (800, tant qu'à faire) à mon PowerBook. Comme j'ai déjà un LaCie d2 120 Go, j'aurais bien aimé prendre un d2 Extreme de 250 Go, juste pour la cohérence esthétique. 
Seulement mon 120 Go est bruyant (pas trop, mais ça me gêne quand même), et il a déjà gâché le quasi-silence de mon iMac. Comme le PowerBook ne fait, quant à lui, vraiment pas un bruit, j'aimerais pouvoir préserver ce silence. :rose:
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà testé le bruit du 250 GO*? Avez-vous d'autres disques à conseiller*?


----------



## marcomarco (12 Septembre 2004)

je viens de recevoir mon DD externe  AluIce 250 Go et c'est super top ....
je peux enfin faire des dvd et des videos sans problèmes de places...j'ai le modele avec fire-wire 800- 400- et usb 2 et il monte direct sur le bureau des la sortie du carton....cool


----------



## mattthieu (23 Septembre 2004)

si je mets un aluice sur mon imac dv450 et que je retire le hd interne de celui-ci, je pourrai mettre panther sur l'externe et faire tourner aussi rapidement (voir plus rapidement) l'imac? ou bien est-ce déconseillé?

et si après je branche le disque externe sur le pc, il pourra en lire les données? je dois prévoir plusieurs partitions formatées différement?


----------



## bouilla (29 Septembre 2004)

Salut !


Je reviens aux nouvelles en cette fin du mois de Septembre pour savoir si les Lacie sont tjrs aussi recommandés !

j'ai l'intention de m'acheter un "ptit" backup externe d'environ 160 go, et après avoir vu ce que propose macway j'hésite...:

Ils ont un *Ice* a *250go* pour 208 euros

et à coté ils proposent l'*AluICE *a *160go* pour 157 euros..

Vous comprendrez que si je peux avoir un 250go pour 50 box de plus, ça mérite reflexion.


Alors pourquoi l'*AluICE *est si si cher ? il ont ts deux 8mo de cache et tournent a 7200 tr


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2004)

Le boîtier Alu de l'AluIce est plus coûteux [et il est bien plus récent], un point c'est tout 
Par contre, la ventilation par convection et l'amortissement du DD y sont meilleurs 

Un autre facteur peut jouer, mais là, c'est l'inconnue, c'est la marque du DD qui est dedans !...
Les conditions que font les fabricants de DD peuvent tellement varier


----------



## bouilla (30 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le boîtier Alu de l'AluIce est plus coûteux [et il est bien plus récent], un point c'est tout
> Par contre, la ventilation par convection et l'amortissement du DD y sont meilleurs



Merci Golf, la ventilation par convection signifie que l'Alu serait moins bruyant également ou c'est juste un apport de performance ? ou les 2 !


----------



## golf (30 Septembre 2004)

Pas de bruit [hors mécanique DD mais qui est amorti] et excellent refroidissement 
J'ai les 2


----------



## gegene (1 Octobre 2004)

Salut les terreurs

Je suis sur le point d'acheter un DD externe 160 GO FW Porshe pour mon G5 1,6 -  A la lecture de tous vos t'emoignages, quelqu'un a t-il une idee si ce DD comporte un ventilo et fait donc bcq de Bruit. Il semble que se soit un probleme a prendre en compte. J'ai ete sur le site La Cie et vu la fiche tecnique, mais il n'en parle pas. Quelqu'un en a t-il  deja acheté un??? merci encore


----------



## golf (1 Octobre 2004)

Les DD LaCie ont un ventilo 
A lire les témoignage la seule chose qu'on peut dire, c'est que le bruit est un pb subjectif 
Globalement beaucoup le "trouve" silencieux.


----------



## gegene (4 Octobre 2004)

Ok merci,beaucoup


----------



## PommeQ (8 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir, je cherche un disque dur externe firewire/USB2 pour aller avec mon joli PB12" !

 Que choisir entre les diffrentes marques et les differentes taille ?

Objectif premier / LA FIABILITE

LACIE, Maxtor, WD ...

Merci de vos éclairages et de votre experience !!!

Ben, le newbie dans le monde Mac


----------



## GrandGibus (8 Octobre 2004)

Bien, pour faire une réponse d'auvergnat: tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire avec ce disque dur...

Je m'explique: les modèles performants et de grande capacité nécessitent un branchement externe, donc, adieu portabilité.

Les modèles compacts (souvent 2,5 pouces) sont portables, autonomes, mais moins performants (et grèvent l'autonomie).

Précise-nous l'usage que tu comptes en faire, ça aidera dans le choix.


P.S. niveau fiabilité, dans les marques et à condition de ne pas faire de choc quand ils sont en marche... ils se valent tous.


----------



## PommeQ (8 Octobre 2004)

Pour moi l'usage de ce HD consiste à le poser sur un bureau (alimente) et à stocker photos, videos et MP3.

Je ne cherche pas un HD portable ... l'Ipod, qui viendra un jour, en fera office !!!!

voila,

merci d'avance


----------



## Powerdom (8 Octobre 2004)

j'utilise pour mes sauvegardes un disque fire wire citi disk de meme capacité que mon titanium, tres pratique pour echanger egalement entre mac.
je pense qu'il vaut mieux prevoir grand au moins la capacité de ton disque dur.


----------



## goonie (8 Octobre 2004)

Powerdom a dit:
			
		

> j'utilise pour mes sauvegardes un disque fire wire citi disk de meme capacité que mon titanium, trés pratique pour échanger egalement entre mac.
> je pense qu'il vaut mieux prevoir grand au moins la capacité de ton disque dur.


Bonsoir, 
L'idéal, si tu as les moyens, est de prendre le double de la capacité de ton disque dur interne (dans ton cas, prendre un 160Go), cela va te permettre de le partitionner au mini en 2 (1 de 80, l'autre un peu moins) Tout cela pour faire une copie intégrale du disque de ton PB, on ne sait jamais en cas de soucis.   Pour la sauvegarde on utilise ce logiciel


----------



## GrandGibus (8 Octobre 2004)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi l'usage de ce HD consiste à le poser sur un bureau (alimente) et à stocker photos, videos et MP3.
> 
> Je ne cherche pas un HD portable ... l'Ipod, qui viendra un jour, en fera office !!!!


 Si tu veux t'en tirer à moindre prix, un simple boitier générique firewire / usb2 fera l'affaire... muni d'un disque style ibm ou seagate 7200 trs/mn (les maxtors font un bruit de cocote).

 Vas-y voir le taiwanais du coin et ton portefeuille te le rendra bien (et avec ce qu'il te reste, craque pour un iPod sur le refurb)... hé hé hé


----------



## Yip (8 Octobre 2004)

J'utilise un Ice de MacWay depuis quelques années, un bi (USB2 et FW) 80 Go qui tourne toujours bien malgré des branchements/débranchements fréquents et des trimbalages tous les soirs et les midis entre chez moi et mon boulot pour sauvegarder mes sauvegardes   

Seules les prises du câble FW sont un peu usées mais il ne m'a pas encore fait défaut.


----------



## fubiz (9 Octobre 2004)

Un petit tour à Surcouf, les prix des maxtor sont très attractifs ...


----------



## vaughan (9 Octobre 2004)

Je suis actuellement sur le point d'acheter le Maxtor OneTouch FireWire 250. 
Est ce vraiment un bon choix ? Est-il silencieux? y a t'il mieux... et tout et tout 

Merci de me conseiller


----------



## gegene (9 Octobre 2004)

Je viens d'acheter un LaCie 160Go Triple interface. Il est vraiment nickel. hyper silencieux et ultra rapide


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2004)

gegene a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'acheter un LaCie 160Go Triple interface. Il est vraiment nickel. hyper silencieux et ultra rapide


Et beau et d'une boite française de qualité


----------



## fubiz (9 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'ai un maxtor 200go que j'ai installé en externe, il est Usb 2.0 et le boitier avec ventilo est très silencieux.

> Quartier Surcouf


----------



## dudusiong (9 Octobre 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> L'idéal, si tu as les moyens, est de prendre le double de la capacité de ton disque dur interne (dans ton cas, prendre un 160Go), cela va te permettre de le partitionner au mini en 2 (1 de 80, l'autre un peu moins) Tout cela pour faire une copie intégrale du disque de ton PB, on ne sait jamais en cas de soucis.   Pour la sauvegarde on utilise ce logiciel



Excellent conseil. 

J'ai également un Alu 12", et j'avais le même besoin d'un disque dur externe de sauvegarde et stockage... auquel j'ai répondu  avec un AluIce 250 Go.
Je l'ai partitionné, avec une partition de 80 Go servant à cloner le disque du PowerBook (merci Carbon Copy Cloner), une de 10 Go pour cloner le disque de l'iMac Mandarine, et une dernière partition pour stocker des fichiers divers, faire de la vidéo, etc...

L'AluIce est un excellent disque, je le recommande.


----------



## marlou (10 Octobre 2004)

alu ice 250 tres bien...pour quelques euros de plus il faut viser gros je pense


----------



## loriscoutin (10 Octobre 2004)

Pour ma part

j'utilise 2 disques LaCie triple interfaces de 160 Go
ils fonctionnent en raid pour plus de rapidité (vidéo et son) (attention à la perte de données si un des disques plantent)

pour ces disques rien à redire, silencieux, rapides, ne chauffent pas excessivement...

Acheter sur l'apple store....

Productivité sans problème

Bref client content 

Juste un conseil acheter un disque de 320 Go pour sauvegardes du rais au cas ou....

A quand le raid 5 logiciel sur macos x


----------



## PommeQ (12 Octobre 2004)

voila, aujourd'hui je viens de voire un Aluice 200go 8mo 7200t Combo Firewire 400 & Usb 2.0 !!!!

Pas mal du tout ! Pas de ventilo ...

Votre avis cotes fiabilité car g t plutot parti vers une LACIE 250Go 8Mo


----------



## golf (12 Octobre 2004)

Fiabilité éprouvée, il y a un bail que les DD Macway ont fait leur preuve


----------



## vaughan (13 Octobre 2004)

Quant à moi je suis actuellement sur le point d'acheter le Maxtor OneTouch FireWire 250. Est ce vraiment un bon choix ? Est-il silencieux? y a t'il mieux face à tout ce choix.


  Merci de me conseiller


----------



## golf751 (4 Novembre 2004)

Salut à tous, p'tite question aux experts, qu'est-ce qui vaut mieux acheter comme disque dur externe, liaison Usb ou Firewire ?
Merci à ceux qui me répondrons ;-)


----------



## ficelle (4 Novembre 2004)

salut et bienvenue ...

tant qu'à faire, prends un disque firewire/usb2


----------



## golf751 (4 Novembre 2004)

Merci !
Oui mais les usb 2 sont quand même moins chers que les firewire , et j'voulais savoir si y'avais pas de difficultés particulières pour faire tourner un usb 2 avec mon ibook sous Panther par exemple, car tous ceux que je connais (ceux qui ont des macs bien-sur) ont des firewire alors !


----------



## JPTK (5 Novembre 2004)

Bah l'usb 2 est récent sur le mac c'est aussi pour ça, mais tu ne rencontreras pas de pb avec un disc externe en USB2, il n'y a pas de raisons 

En tout cas, en jetant un petit coup d'oeil sur ce thread il paraîtrait beaucoup plus approprié d'investir dans du FIREWIRE vu les médiocres performances de l'usb2.


----------



## maousse (5 Novembre 2004)

sous réserve d'évolution (technique ou de ma propre information) ... on peut booter depuis un disque en usb avec un mac ?


----------



## ficelle (5 Novembre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> sous réserve d'évolution (technique ou de ma propre information) ... on peut booter depuis un disque en usb avec un mac ?



no problemo, et depuis OS 9


----------



## ficelle (5 Novembre 2004)

golf751 a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> Oui mais les usb 2 sont quand même moins chers que les firewire , et j'voulais savoir si y'avais pas de difficultés particulières pour faire tourner un usb 2 avec mon ibook sous Panther par exemple, car tous ceux que je connais (ceux qui ont des macs bien-sur) ont des firewire alors !



regarde chez macway.fr, la gamme silverdrive (combo fw/usb2) est assez accessible par rapport aux gammes ice ou alu-ice.


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (5 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
 SU rmon g5 j'ai installé au DD firewire LaCie D2 160 Go qui me donne satisfaction.
 Je fais de la video et souhaiterais ajouter un nouveau DD externe firewire plus gros (200 Go) pour stocker mes videos importées d'un camescope analogique avant de les travailler.

 Ce nouveau DD servirait en quelque sorte à stocker mes videos en attendant.

 J'ai vu des DD firewire Western Digital, Maxtor et Seagate qui correspondraient à mon besoin mais lequel choisir ?

 Compte tenu du prix du DD Lacie (plus cher) j'aimerais tenter une autre marque.


----------



## daffyb (5 Novembre 2004)

Um boitier USB2/Firewire, ca coute meme pas 60 euros !
http://www.rue-hardware.com/prix/acheter/15552/Connectland-boitier-USB2-Firewire-3.5-/


----------



## golf (5 Novembre 2004)

Thierry GEFARD a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu des DD firewire Western Digital, Maxtor et Seagate qui correspondraient à mon besoin mais lequel choisir ?
> Compte tenu du prix du DD Lacie (plus cher) j'aimerais tenter une autre marque.



Attention à ne pas mélanger les fabriquants de DD avec les intégrateurs tels que LaCie et Macway 
(Western Digital a une gamme sous boîtier grand publique)

Perso je trouve le dernier né de chez Macway, l'AluIce, comme un excellent compromis.


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (5 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Attention à ne pas mélanger les fabriquants de DD avec les intégrateurs tels que LaCie et Macway
> (Western Digital a une gamme sous boîtier grand publique)
> 
> Perso je trouve le dernier né de chez Macway, l'AluIce, comme un excellent compromis.


 Je ne pense pas confondre les intégrateurs et les fabriquants de DD :
 Je parle de DD firewire : et j'hésite entre LaCie, Seagate et Maxtor qui tous trois proposent des DD firewire.


----------



## charlybaby (19 Novembre 2004)

On est d'accord que si je branche du firewire 800 sur un firewire 400, ça marche pareil qu'un 400 sur un 400 non ?


----------



## PommeQ (28 Novembre 2004)

Voila afin que je puisse balancer mon PC avec ses deux racks ... il faut absolument que je rajoute un HD Externe (de bureau) ...

Je penchais vers un AluIce 250 Go mais je me laisserai bien tenter par le OneTouch II 300 Go de Maxtor avec ses 16 Mo (par contre conctique FW 400 mais pas deconnant avec mon PB12" limité à 400).

G lu qu'un seul test sur www.macplus.fr ... a priori tres positif sauf l'offre logiciel (mais ca je m'en fous un peu)

Merci de vos témoignages sur ce HD et de vos commentaires sur ce choix

ce soir je me decide !!!!!! Maxtor OTII/AluIce ...

Merci d'avance

Bonne soirée


----------



## PommeQ (28 Novembre 2004)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> ...
> G lu qu'un seul test sur www.macplus.fr ... a priori tres positif sauf l'offre logiciel (mais ca je m'en fous un peu)
> ...
> Bonne soirée



www.macplus.net


----------



## damsleouf (11 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

 Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un iMac G5 (switch récent !).

 J'ai opté pour un G5 17 " avec 80 Go de disque dur et finalement c'est un peu juste.

 Pourriez vous me conseiller un DD dur externe d'au moins 100 Go (ave une connectique firewire, c'est mieux non ?)

 S'il peut respecter l'esthétique de mon bô mac,  c'est un plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 Merci d'avance pour vos réponses

 PS : y a t il des écueils à éviter dans l'utilisation d'un DD dur externes ???


----------



## bromard (15 Décembre 2004)

J'ai un DD externe FW que je veux sauvegarder sur un autre DD externe à acheter.

Si je le fais sur un autre DD externe FW, le bus FW sera-t-il encombré et la vitesse de transfert ralentie ?

Est-ce plus rapide si je sauvegarde d'un DD externe FW vers un DD externe USB2, ou c'est pareil ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Achat récent d'un DD externe 250 GO AluIce (MacWay) "silencieux" (très faible ronronnement, sauf au démarrage, pas de ventilo) avec sa triple connectique FW 400 FW 800 et USB 2. Je l'allume seulement quand j'ai besoin de faire une sauvegarde grâce à l'interrupteur situé au dos. Je ne peux pas hélas démarrer à partir de ce DD externe, la faute à mon G3 BB qui a un "bogue" hardwar, pas à cause du DD. Sinon, livré avec Personnal BackUp (sauvegarde) et Virus Barrier, pour 249 euros. Aucune difficulté pour le partitionner et il est monté sur le bureau du premier coup. Avec mon prochain Mac, je ferai une sauvergarde régulière du système, afin de démarrer à partir du DD externe en cas de problème. Voilà, si l'info peut vous servir, zà votre service...


----------



## benao (15 Décembre 2004)

heureux possesseur d'un imac G3 233 et d'un ibook G4 800, il faudrait quand meme que je me decide a leur offrir un disuqe externe, mais mon imac tournant en 8.6, je n'ai vu que des DD a partir de OS 9.
comment je fais?


----------



## Ikon (18 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un Imac G4 superdrive, 800 MHz, 2 x 256 Mo SDRAM, flat screen 15'.

Je souhaite acheter un DD externe FW de 80 ou 120 Go. Que me conseillez-vous au meilleur rapport qualité-prix ? Et là encore chez qui l'acheter ? Enfin, dois-je formater le DD ext sur un PC pour la compatibilité PC-Mac, ou est-ce source de pb ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses éclairées.


----------



## mfay (18 Décembre 2004)

Si tu as deux barettes de 256 soit 512Mo, c'est parfait pour ce type de micro. C'est pas la peine d'aller plus loin, tu ne verras pas de différence (à moins que tu ne travailles avec des images de 20 mégapixels  (Je suis passé de 512 à 768 sur mon G4 MDD, j'ai rien acceleré, et il y avait plus de raisons)

 Pour le disque dur fw, tu peux aller chez MacWay, aucun pb. Tu peux aussi taper sur les boutiques PC. Une coque métal permet de mieux refroidir le dd, c'est plus sécurisant.

 Pour la lecture Mac et PC, il faut soit formater le disque dur en PC (moins performant). Ou alors formater en Mac et utiliser le driver MacDrive sur le PC (il peut être livré avec MacWay).


----------



## alziz (19 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour.
je ne vais pas m'attarder sur quel DD externe, mais je voulais savoir si qq un a entendu parler du safe disk de chez macway (un peu plus cher que l'Ice) qui serait apparemment plus robuste.
J'hesite entre ces 2 disk (200go) et pour moi la seule différence repose dans la connectique (pour le meme prix le safe a usb2 + firewire)

L'Ice 
et Le Safe Disk 

Lequel me conseillez vous ? ou juste si quelqu'un connait le safe disk est ce qu'il vaut l'Ice au niveau qualité (meme si cette derniere est parfois peu fiable)


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Décembre 2004)

j'ai un ibook G4 60go...    je voudrais me procurer un dd externe , est ce que le mieux est d'en prendre un avec firewire et usb ? ou juste firewire? (en cas de panne du firewire??problem?)   (quelle compatibilité firewire ? 400? 800?) dois je prendre un dd avec beaucoup de memoire?? sachant que mon ibook ne fait que 60 go    ... j'ai le choix entre  celui la chez mac way et un dd chez fnac :la cie  mobile hard drive 60go firewire/usb2.0        merci de vos conseils, (jai regardé dans les conversations mais les references données ne se vendent plus !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Décembre 2004)

c'est garanti deux ans chez fnac et chez mac way?? :bebe:


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Décembre 2004)

help   :rose:


----------



## pixelemon (19 Décembre 2004)

à ta place j'opte pour le modèle de chez MacWay sans hésiter.


----------



## pixelemon (19 Décembre 2004)

à quelques euros prêt sans hésiter... lui


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Décembre 2004)

il ya une garantie??


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Décembre 2004)

??? :rose:


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> help   :rose:





			
				joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ??? :rose:





			
				joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> il ya une garantie??


En toute confidence, tu sais qu'on a inventé le téléphone et puis le web


----------



## DG33 (20 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir,

Voici ma config : 
IBM PC 300 PL (un vieux Pentium II 400) sous Win 2000, dont le HDD 6Go est plein à craquer.
Un iBook viendra prochainement complêter le tout.

J'envisage d'acheter un DD externe (mettons 80 Go) à connectique USB2, ou USB2 & Firewire.

1° Puis-je échanger les disques, afin d'avoir un 80 Go interne neuf et mon "vieux 6Go" en externe à usage de sauvegardes et disque de transfert entre mon bureau et mes clients (je vais en clientèle installer des softs PC ou Mac et former dessus).
Quelles précautions d'achat prendre (types de disques, vitesse, cache, etc) ?

2° J'ai lu que MacWay livrait sur certains disques un driver permettant de monter un disque Mac sur un PC (Win 2000 Win XP Pro) : est-ce bien cela, est-ce bien fiable ? Dans ce cas, puis-je reformater mon 6Go en Mac ?

Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

DG33 a dit:
			
		

> 2° J'ai lu que MacWay livrait sur certains disques un driver permettant de monter un disque Mac sur un PC (Win 2000 Win XP Pro) : est-ce bien cela, est-ce bien fiable ? Dans ce cas, puis-je reformater mon 6Go en Mac ?


Tous les DD Macway sont livrés avec :


			
				Macwau a dit:
			
		

> Une offre logicielle étudiée parachève la compatibilité et la sécurité :
> 
> *Intego Personal Backup x.3 : le meilleur utilitaire de sauvegarde*
> Ne pas sauvegarder ses données est suicidaire, mais c?est si fastidieux qu?on remet toujours cela au lendemain. Macway, avec l?aide d?Intego s?attaque au problème et vous offre Personal backup d?Intego, le meilleur logiciel de sauvegarde.
> ...





			
				Macwau a dit:
			
		

> * Utilisez vos données sur Mac et sur PC sans reformatage*
> Nombre d'utilisateurs Mac ont besoin d'utiliser leurs données sur PC. Hélas, les disques formatés sur Mac ne sont pas lisibles sur PC. Bien que les Mac puissent lire les disques formatés sur PC en FAT32, cela induit une grande lenteur, la perte de la bootabilité, l?impossibilité de partitionner et des problèmes de fiabilité notamment sous Mac OS X. De plus le format FAT32, en voie d'obsolescence, n'est pas optimal sur PC.
> La solution idéale serait que les PC puissent gérer les disques formatés sur Mac sans contraintes. C'est cette solution que nous avons choisie pour vous en livrant le logiciel MacDrive 6.0. Il s'agit d'un driver s'installant sur PC lui permettant de reconnaître les disques formatés Mac. Il suffit de l'installer sur le PC (Windows XP, 2000, 2003 Server, Me, 98) duquel vous souhaitez utiliser votre disque Mac.
> Ainsi, vous pourrez utiliser votre disque avec vos données sur PC tout en profitant des avantages du formatage Mac.
> La nouvelle version 6 vous permet, en plus, de partitionner votre disque dur au format Mac et de graver des CD ou des DVD au format Mac depuis votre PC (XP/2003/2000).


[/URL]


----------



## PommeQ (30 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour a tous, g fini par opte pour le Maxtor II 300Go et ses 16 Mo de cache.
Tres beau joujou avec une coque alu du plus belle effet. La facade avant n'est pas mal du tout non plus. Au dela de ces considérations esthetiques, tres tres peu de bruit ... quasi inaudible dans toutes les phases (allumage, lecture/ecriture, extinction). Le petit ventilo situé à l'arriére tourne lentement et n'occasionne aucun bruit.
Cotés performance, tres bien ... le cache de 16 Mo doit y etre pour beaucoup.
Point négatif pas de connectique FW800 mais pas d'utilité pour moi car PB12" limité a FW400 et utilisation du HD pour simple stockage et sauvegarde du PB de 80Go.

Voila en ce qui concerne mon experience du Maxtor ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (31 Décembre 2004)

DG33 a dit:
			
		

> 1° Puis-je échanger les disques, afin d'avoir un 80 Go interne neuf et mon "vieux 6Go" en externe à usage de sauvegardes et disque de transfert entre mon bureau et mes clients (je vais en clientèle installer des softs PC ou Mac et former dessus).
> Quelles précautions d'achat prendre (types de disques, vitesse, cache, etc) ?


 Pourquoi ne pas plutot acheter un DD interne pour le PC directement, et avoir un DD externe en plus pour les déplacements et sauvegarde? C'est pas la solution la moins chère, mais je crains que ton DD 6Go ne te joue un mauvais tour à l'occasion.

 Par contre, pour échanger les disques entre un DD externe acheté et ton 6Go, ça me parait difficilement réalisable (mais je peux me tromper sur ce point..)

 EDIT : Je viens de voir la date de ton message.. Tu as peut être déjà fais ton choix depuis le temps.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (31 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tous les DD Macway sont livrés avec :


 A priori, les DD Silverdrive n'ont pas de logiciel livré avec malheureusement 
 Seuls les Ice et AluIce ont l'air d'en bénéficier.


----------



## Pergolese (20 Janvier 2005)

Bonjourà tous,
j'achète demain un DD externe, mon G4 400 étant full.

j'ai repéré 2 modèles que vous devez connaitre: le 80 Ghz Macway Ice, FW 400,
et  le 80 GHZ de Lacie, FW 400 modèle plat porshe.

Les prix me paraissent approchants....115 e (à vérifier)
....lequel me conseillez vous...fiabilité, ergonomie, satisfaction?
merci!


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2005)

Pergolese a dit:
			
		

> Bonjourà tous,
> j'achète demain un DD externe, mon G4 400 étant full.
> 
> j'ai repéré 2 modèles que vous devez connaitre: le 80 Ghz Macway Ice, FW 400,
> ...


 
80 GHz ???


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2005)

Ce doit être 80 Go 

Pourquoi en externe ! Pourquoi pas un 2è DD en interne, c'est beaucoup moins cher


----------



## Steph.G (27 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Manque de place ds mon iMac DV SE 400

J'ai donc l'intention d'acheter un HD externe, est celui ci m'interesse.

Ma question est la suivante, est ce que mon iMac serra capable de géré un tel disque, je suis encore sous 9.2.2 et j'ai pas l'intention de passes sous X, en tout cas pas avec lui   

Merci pour toute vos réponsessssssssss


----------



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue

Des réponses dans ce fil : fils fusionnés

Avant de poser une question, faire une recherche dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 
D'autre part dans la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués


----------



## ANDZ (27 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour.
J'en suis le (mal) heureux proprio. Par pur souci de faire profiter de mon expérience, un conseil : va voir ailleurs. 
Il n'est pas moins cher, pas plus performant et je ne te parle pas des problèmes rencontrés.
Une suggestion : la gamme Lacie extrème.
Bon choix !


----------



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

ANDZ a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> J'en suis le (mal) heureux proprio. Par pur souci de faire profiter de mon expérience, un conseil : va voir ailleurs.
> Il n'est pas moins cher, pas plus performant et je ne te parle pas des problèmes rencontrés.
> Une suggestion : la gamme Lacie extrème.
> Bon choix !


J'en ai, et comme beaucoup de très nombreux utilisateur, j'en suis pleinement satisfait, il ne pose aucun pb.
Bien souvent les pbs qui sont attribués aux DD FW sont en fait des pbs de couches basses d'Os X pas de DD !...
C'est certainement le DD qui a le meilleur refroidissement du marché, même sans ventilo.


----------



## Steph.G (27 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenue
> 
> Des réponses dans ce fil : Quel DD externe [FW, USB2] !...
> 
> ...


Merci pour le lien Golf, et désolé pour le doublon   

Je voulais juste savoir si j'était limité en taille en externe, d'aprés le lien que tu m'a filé non je peut y aller plein pot


----------



## Steph.G (7 Février 2005)

Je vient mettre mon CR :wink:

J'ai donc acheter l'alu ice de chez macway.
160Go
Triple interface (2 FW 800, 1 FW 400 et 1 USB 2)
8Mo de cache 
Et 7200 tr/min.

J'ai donc brancher la bête en FW 400 sur mon vieux iMac G3 :wink:
Une merveille, le disque monte tous seul sur le bureau il est  parfaitement reconnu.
Il est silencieux, et a un look assez agréable a regarder :mrgreen:
L'alim externe n'est pas trés grosse, et il y a un voyant dessus.
Il y a 2 CD avec, le premier c'est : 
Macdrive 6 pour pc :?
Le second c'est Personal backup de virus barrier.

Je suis trés content de cette achat, et son coté nomad peut être utile :wink:


----------



## golf (7 Février 2005)

La suite de ce fil est ici : Quel DD externe [FW, USB2] [2] !... ​


----------

